# Du lịch và cuộc sống > Cafe - Kem - Trà Sữa - Uống gì ở đâu? >  Lít Cà phê nơi tĩnh lặng giữa chốn phồn hoa - Cafe Sài Gòn

## hangnt

*Lít cà phê* - tầng 1, số 8 Lê Quý Đôn, P.6, Q.3

Ai sành rượu đều biết đã là rượu ngon thì càng lâu năm hương vị càng đậm đà, càng nhuốm màu thời gian thì rượu càng có giá trị. Bởi thế, thế giới có những chai rượu champagne cổ 200-300 năm tuổi như Champagne Louis XVI được bán với giá lên đến 100.000 USD, tức hơn 2 tỷ đồng tiền Việt, tương đương một căn nhà thời nay.




Tôi không được may mắn thưởng thức nhiều loại rượu của thế giới nhưng nói về rượu Việt Nam, tôi hoàn toàn đồng ý với thi sĩ Nguyễn Duy rằng, cái thức uống cay cay đến bỏng miệng, nồng nàn đến ngất ngây mang tên Bàu Đá của xứ Bình Định hoàn toàn xứng đáng với mỹ danh “Đệ nhất danh tửu” của nước ta. Hơn nửa thế kỷ thăng trầm cùng đất nước, dù thiên tai, dù bom đạn, và dù được đựng trong bầu, chai, hay nậm thì hương vị Bàu Đá vẫn cứ cay nồng như thế, không thể lẫn vào đâu được.

Mượn rượu để nói chuyện người, với tôi, Lít Café như một loại rượu quý, dù dưới chiếc bình mộc mạc “số 3/30 Thích Quảng Đức” hay sang trọng như “số 8 Lê Quý Đôn”, thì chất rượu vẫn như xưa. Vẫn là những con người trẻ trọn vẹn một tình yêu nghệ thuật; vẫn là cái không khí gần gũi, ấm áp không phân biệt chủ, khách; vẫn là cảnh ban nhạc, đội kịch nấn ná lại đến khi người khách cuối cùng ra về mới chịu thu dọn hành trang; và vẫn còn đó cái tình trong thời buổi bộn bề lo toan mà người ta thường hay quên nhau để chạy theo những giá trị vật chất.

Rượu ngon sẽ lại càng ngon khi thưởng thức cùng tri kỷ. Thế nên, tôi tin tưởng ở Lít Café, tôi sẽ tìm được cả hai, để cùng nhau hòa vào cái bữa tiệc nghệ thuật “cay cay mà nồng nàn” như thứ rượu Bàu Đá mà tôi vẫn luôn sùng bái.

“6 chữ vàng”
Lít Café – Nồng nàn không gian nghệ thuật
Nhắc tới Lít Café, trong đầu em nó link như sau:
Lít Café à cu Lít à em bà Ka à 2 chị em quê ở Đà Lạt à bài hát “Nồng nàn cao nguyên” cả bọn hát ngoài bờ sông Thanh Đa lúc khuya, năm 1 năm 2 gì đó à ngôi nhà gỗ, lò sưởi, nồng nàn, ấm áp ở Đà Lạt à tiếng guitar khuya à Thấy 6 chữ này hợp nhất."













fanpage: https://www.facebook.com/litcafe
website: lít cafe
Phone number: 0944449299 / 0905789594 / 0933389936

>> _Xem bản đồ địa điểm quán Lít Cà Phê_





(Tổng hợp Didau.org)

Để đi đến điểm này bạn có thể tham khảo tour *Tour du lịch một thoáng Sài Gòn (3 ngày 2 đêm)* - *Tour du lich mot thoang Sai Gon (3 ngay 2 dem)*

Tham khảo toàn bộ các tour liên quan tại *tour du lịch Sài Gòn* - *tour du lich Sai Gon*

Để xem đi lại, ăn ở, tất tần tật các vấn đề về du lịch Sài Gòn click vào *du lịch Sài Gòn* - *du lich Sai Gon*

Cùng khám phá *các quán cafe ở Sài Gòn* - *cac quan cafe o Sai Gon*

----------


## Mituot

Ấm cúng và sang trọng ^^

----------

